# Upgrading a Double-stacked 1911 questions...



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all...question to those who know more than me about accessorizing and upgrading firearms...I have a Para 13 1911 that I'm looking to maybe add a laser sight to or possibly change out factory springs for something more robust or better made...however, I've hard bad luck finding laser sights that fit and I don't know if the springs would be necessary...so that is why I'm posing these questions! Any feedback would be most appreciated...Thanks in advance for any responses and have a good day!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Unless your 1911 is worn out then you probably don't need to change a single spring other than possibly a new recoil spring. I personally like the stronger 18 pound springs.

I don't like lasers, but Lasermax and Crimson Trace make well designed products.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've seen the lasermax and Crimson Trace but can't seem to find one for the 13's (they're not full sized 1911's as you may or may not know). And I assumed as much about the springs, it is almost new, less than 1000 rounds, so there is no real desire to change from factory, just curious about suggestions to make for a better shooter...although it shoots great to be honest! lol


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Lasermax guide rod laser.

https://www.lasermax.com/EcommerceLandingPage.aspx?categoryid=15

There's also another company that builds them into a rear sight, but I don't remember the name.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks gravity, you showed me what Google could not! Or at least I couldn't find it, and I have a job working with computers...sad...lol, thanks again!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

hey gravity, just had a chance to check on the Lasermax and they only have sights for 5" barrels...the P13 is a 4 and 1/4 length...looking like I might be SOL for laser sights...but that's ok, I still wouldn't trade my compact double-stack .45 for a full-sized! Thanks for the tips tho


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Your 1911 size is commonly reffered to as a commander sized frame. Crimson Tace makes lasers for your 1911 since commander frames use the same grip panels as the full size government models, but since you have a double stack mag frame it won't fit.

Either way lasers aren't that great anyway so don't worry about it.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a Springfield High Capacity Ultra Compact V10. I love the gun, but hate trying to find accessories for it. Finding aftermarket components for these double stacks is next to impossible. If you do find anything, please post up the source for the rest of us!

Smitty


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, I have never actually used a laser, but like Smitty said its almost impossible to find anything for the double-stacks! So I was just dropping a thread to get some resources really, and even if I don't do a thing but clean it and replace the springs when they wear out I'll never get tired of my hi-cap...thanks all


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gravity3694 said:


> Lasermax guide rod laser.
> 
> https://www.lasermax.com/EcommerceLandingPage.aspx?categoryid=15
> 
> There's also another company that builds them into a rear sight, but I don't remember the name.


Laserlyte.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Laserlyte.


Doh, looks like they don't make one for the 1911.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

nope...doesn't appear to be the case...oh well, like I said I still have a .45 that I would never trade for a full-size! I mean 8 shots is great, but 13 is even better


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

jhamilton226 said:


> nope...doesn't appear to be the case...oh well, like I said I still have a .45 that I would never trade for a full-size! I mean 8 shots is great, but 13 is even better


Its called a Glock 21 or a Springfield XD; just saying.

Yes they do make lasers for those that are readily found.


----------

